# Not all things on, or near the water is friendly!



## High Def

What's the craziest or scariest thing that has happened to you while fishing?


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

East fork had waves taller than my bass boat one day when it was windy as hell. Only real way to get across is going 60 to skim over the tops of them.


----------



## dstiner86

One time out late catfishing at a local lake me and my buddy came across a snake that had to have been 6' long with a fish halfway in its mouth just along the banks .. Once it noticed us it started trying to come up the 6inch drop off with the fish still hanging halfway out of its mouth after a few failed attempts it spit out the fish got up the bank and started coming at us.. We back peddled a good 30 yards with it in tail finally it got so close i stuck out my pole which it then shot at attacking the tip..finally while smacking at it with my pole i reached down and grabbed a rock..one clean hit with a rock sent it slithering back to the water.. But needless to say the rest of the time there me and my buddy where freaked because it was pitch black out and all we had were some headlamps.. We picked up shop and left not long after .. Every sound i heard i thought of that snake..and me not knowing snake identification that good.. Well lets just say i wasn't sticking around for it to sneak up on me!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

But then again i don't know what was scarier ..that or the massive buck i came across at the waters edge once...usually deer don't scare me.. But when ur standing in 2 feet of water with the only thing between u and a buck that's got his head down stomping and half snorting at you sounding all kinds of PO'd is about 12 ft of water and 4 feet of gravel shore line..well deer are little scary then. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

Last time I was out fishin, I was waist deep in the muddy LMR when SOMETHING HUGE SPLASHED RIGHT NEXT TO ME. I mean like a foot from me. I never saw it so I have no clue what it was, except that it was BIG. Surprised the heck out of me lol.


----------



## whodeynati

Catfishing the Ohio River one night with the wife. We anchored probably 20-30 feet outside of the channel buoy marker. We had 2 barges coming at us, 1 heading upstream the other heading downstream. I'm assuming the were playing chicken. Neither one was giving way. At the last second one of them shined the spotlight on us and started honking the horn. I pulled that anchor up, left the poles out and went right to the bank, a mere 100 feet away. The 1 barge ended up hitting the buoy we were fishing next to. The waves that came at us must have been 4-5 footers. They knocked my wife straight to the floor. Needless to say we called it a night after that. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## High Def

My crazy moment came when I was 12 years old. I was cat fishing up by Indian Lake in a river. I was with 2 uncles, 1 cousin, and 2 of my uncles friends. Everything was good until I had to take a leak. So I walked maybe 30' away from the bank to piss. As I'm pissing, I noticed what I thought was a ghost dodging behind a tree, then zig sagging it's way towards me. Then I see another one doing the same thing. As it got closer I noticed it was a person wearing a pointed hood, with a sheet I mistaked for a ghost.I quickly ran to one of my uncles, and pointed out what I seen, before you now it, were all reeling in or poles and running to the truck. As were backing down this narrow lane,2 Klansmen were beating on the hood of the truck. Nobody knew where this people came from, all we knew was that we were getting the hell outta there! This had everybody shakin up that night.


----------



## Curtis937

i was fishing at cj on the north end late at night last year and we heard coyotes all night which is normal...what was freaky is one came up about 10' away from us and started growling and howling and carrying on....we stud there in silence for a few seconds then we started yelling and thankfully it left and so did we....


----------



## Misdirection

When I was 16 I headed up to Mosquito and was wading in one of the bay's casting towards a log sticking out of the water...after a couple of casts, this log gets a little irritated with me and takes a swipe at my rapala. This was one large snapping turtle let me fell you...so after a quick retreat, I decide to leave and head down to Highlandtown. So, I get there, get my boots on and on my first cast towards some cattails, a snake comes out chasing my rapala across the water. Now I have a dilemma. The faster I reel, the faster the snake is coming towards me (I really dislike snakes). If I stop reeling, I run the risk of the snake grabbing my lure, creating a whole different problem. So I keep reeling and start back peddling and get both myself and my lure safely out of the water. Needless to say at that point I just headed home.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## High Def

Where at on the north end? I fish it all the time. I had a Beaver slapping it's tail on the water one night on the north end. It was like 2 a.m., and had me thinking something or somebody fell in.


----------



## Misdirection

Well, considering that was 25 years ago, I believe I was on the south east side of the lake near the public boat launch off of 305. But beyond that, I am not 100% certain.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

High Def said:


> Where at on the north end? I fish it all the time. I had a Beaver slapping it's tail on the water one night on the north end. It was like 2 a.m., and had me thinking something or somebody fell in.


grant rd area.....yea ive also had snapping turtles come out of the water up at us too....its a wierd area...but good fishing...also lots of snakes...and yes beavers...haha its nature at its fullest....


----------



## rustyfish

When I was 16 I was catfishing a creek, all the he sudden it sounded like someone dragging a string of pop cans behind me. Shined the light and nothing there. 2 min later the same thing and still nothing there. Stood up with a hand full of rocks and started chucking them and didn't hear anything else. Never found out what it was. I'd say **** found a fish on a metal stringer or was tangled up in trash.

Then last spring a friend and I were fishing the scioto at night. We hear a truck in the field across the river. Then BOOM, I'm thinking now it was a tanerite target, seamed like the loudest noise ever. A few min later the truck starts up again an drives towards the river. All the sudden automatic gun fire rips across the feild and my buddy took off for the bridge. Sat there for a second then when I realized I could hear bullets hitting the trees on the other side I took off to. We didn't have a light on so I assume they didn't know we were there. They took off and then we did too. I buddy refused to go to the river the rest of last year. I had never heard a auto rife and being on that end of it will soil you pants quick.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JUSTBOB

I have had two times, while fishing, that really scared me. 

1) Last spring, I was in Canada with a couple of fishing buddies. For the most part, it was pike, walleyes and small mouth, from a boat, but if you are willing to take a hike, there was one lake, that had good trout, but could only be fished from the bank. We decided to give the trout a try, so we hiked way back on the trail. After fishing for an hour, it got extremely windy. The wind wasn't bothering us, because we were surrounded by huge trees, and the wind was coming from behind us. Suddenly, we started hearing, what I thought was big thunder. Looking around, we realized it was these huge 80' tall trees, cracking like matchsticks. We saw more than a dozen of them come crashing down, all around us. I considered jumping in the lake and swimming away from the bank, just to get to a safe place. It stayed windy, for the rest of the day, but calmed down enough, to stop breaking trees off. As we walked back on the trail, we had to climb over several fallen trees, that weren't across the trail, on the way in.

2) Fishing an overnight catfish tournament, on the Ohio River, several years ago. It was getting close to weigh in time, and we had to get back to the New Richmond ramp, but the fog was so thick, I could hardly see beyond the front of my pontoon boat. I didn't want to miss weigh in, ( I had a potential winning fish) so I decided to just watch and follow the bank, just about 10 feet off of the starboard side. We were going along, and just watching the best we could, when in an instant, there was a barge right in front of us. It was sideways, parked with the front end run up on the bank. It was a miracle that I avoided the crash. I never found out if it ended up on the bank on purpose, because of the fog, or if it was accidentally beached, but the tug was still on the back of it, and running. Out on the river, when it's that foggy, it's so easy to get disoriented, and when I first saw it, my thoughts were that it was moving toward us, and the weigh in wasn't so important, because we were about to be killed. We made weigh in, but we didn't win that time


----------



## fallen513

Swimming the channel I was all at once overtaken by a beaver. Valiant as she was I had to smite her, teeth gnashing there in the froth. 

Watch yourself out there.


----------



## bsmith

I was catfishing from the bank late at night on the Ohio a few years ago. It was east of Cincinnati on one of the stretches that borders 52 with the nearest houses pretty far up the hill on the other side of 52. A guy stumbles down the bank mumbling and staying just far enough away that our lights wouldn't reach him. He was slurring really bad and asking us alarming questions. He wanted to know: how many of us there were, how many were adults and how many were kids, etc. He said that he ran out of gas and needed a ride to the nearest gas station. He kept trying to barter with us, a ride for a TV or other various items he had in his truck. Needless to say we didn't answer any of the questions or give him a ride. Instead we called the police because he was noticeably impaired and didn't seem stable. The dispatcher was relunctant to even send a police officer because he was of the opinion that we were trying to get someone a free ride to the gas station...

After wasting some time arguing with dispatch, an officer was finally sent. As far as we know, the stranger was taken into custody because he was in the back seat of the cruiser when we left. The officer didn't say anything to us. We loaded up our stuff and left since our mood had been ruined and it seemed like the officer had the situation under control. I don't know if the guy had any malicious intentions or not but it's really unnerving when strangers with an odd demeanor approach you in dark places at night asking strange questions.


----------



## High Def

At bsmith. Ur story kind of reminds me of this one fishing trip to Kiser Lake with my uncle who was really drunk, he tripped and fell into the water and was splashing around yelling I'm drowning. I yelled to him to stand up, because I wasn't getting myself wet. He finally stands up, It's knee deep water! Let's just say, after that, he started sobering up real quick.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Mine came from buck creek just north of where it dumps into CJ Brown. Me and a buddy rode our bikes down to a pond that connects to the creek to just kill some time that afternoon (back at this time you could still legally fish this) This entire area is quite known for the amount of coyotes it holds. We fished right up til about 8pm (summer time sun is just starting to set) so we decided to pack it up after hearing a few barks in the woods... before we could get all our things gathered up, here comes two mature dogs, almost in a flanking motion. We were motionless as the dogs came within 10 yds of us. We knew we had to do something, so we just kinda ignored them and kept getting things picked up. As we started to get on our bikes 3 more came running from the edge of the woods and stopped short of 50 yds away. The 2 alpha dogs which were already watching us, started making low key tones, not growling, but like communicating with the others... me and my buddy looked at each other and with one nod, we were cycling experts high tailing it out of there! We got about 20 yds from the dogs and looked back with them kinda trotting after us... we picked up speed and finally hit the road. We stopped to see if they were still on us, but they had stopped about 50 yds back and all 5 were just standing there with a look as if dinner just walked away. 

We went back down 2 days later (this time carrying some firepower) to find a nearly fresh deer carcass within 50 yds of where we were fishing. Don't know if it was killed prior to us fishing or after, but all I know is if we had stuck around any longer we may have been as lucky as that deer.


----------



## Daveo76

One time fishing a local lake that has a wall to sit on about 8 ft from the water, 2 giant St. Bernard dogs came running down the hill and stopped right where we were fishing and slurped every drop of chicken liver we were using for bait. We expected them to push us over the edge but they just ran back up the hill the same way they came,,,,,


----------



## sporto

Was fishing an Everstart tourny on Lake Champlain as a co-angler and I swear my partner had no idea how to drive a boat. We're flying down lake and he's got it trimmed as far as she would go, running right on the ragged edge, boat starts chine walking and this guy has no clue what to do. I'm just about ready to yank him out of his seat when he loses it, the boat comes completely out of the water and we're flying through the air 70mph SIDEWAYS! The force of the boat slamming down threw me out of the passenger seat all the way to the front of the boat where I crashed shoulder first into his butt seat which kept me from going out of the boat, every single compartment in the boat was thrown open and gear scattered everywhere and I'd be suprised if he didn't crack the hull, for extra points: all the times I've drawn a partner who runs full go in the fog by only looking at his GPS (some of these guys do it ALL the time), partner on Erie who ran us through the firing range when it was live on our way to the weigh-in he said we don't have time to go around, just keep your head down....lol


----------



## Hillbilly910

was heading back to boat ramp at acton lake well after dark for a tournament, and had a bat giving my stern light heck, kept dive bombing me and the light. After its last swoop it headed back skyward, and about 4 seconds later, i get hit in the face by a cicada, but keep in mind, i think its the bat, and its really dark...to make matters worse the cicada started screaming, and i followed suit. I ran roughly a 1/4 mile inside that 12ft john boat trying to get away from that thing.

being out on st marys lake in 4 footers, seeing mud between some of the waves, that was a pucker-factor 8.

being on eastfork in one of the most wicked lightning storms ive ever seen, pucker-factor 8


----------



## Lewzer

I caught a 4 ft alligator a few weeks ago in Florida that I had tailwalking across the water.
I told Kenny that the thing thinks he's a Lake Erie smallie.


----------



## catmando

I snagged a manatee while in a kayak. Ended up going on a 50 yard white knuckle death ride before I was able to pop the jig off the 2000lb sea cow. I think I was putting out a small wake...


----------



## HOUSE

catmando said:


> I snagged a manatee while in a kayak....


That's the best one yet!


----------



## zuelkek

You want scary? I was fishing in a rowboat with my 14-yr old son. I tried to cast, but the lure caught him right in the left eyeball. Thank God that the hook in the lens didn't get past the barb. It slid out in the ambulance by the time we got to the hospital. The other hooks were buried in his eyelid and had to be cut out. His eyesight is slightly impaired, down to 20/20 in that one eye (it had been better than 20/20). We both agree that, considering, we'll take it. Moral of the story: NEVER go fishing without eye protection. Period. The doctor who took care of him told us that he sees eyes lost all the time--it's part of his job description. The big three causes: 1) Industrial accidents with metal workers. 2) Grit thrown from weed-whackers. 3) Fish hooks. 

Take it from me: Wear eye protection!


----------



## imalt

I got two of them. Once at eastfork saw a large actually very large woman riding a jet ski wearing a thong. Still have nightmares about that one. Never been back to eastfork since not worth the chance of seeing that again. 

The second was fishing well north of the magical unicorn at isabella and north of the loveland frogmen. I was wading the river around sunset heading back to the car and all of the sudden all hell broke out in the woods with trees branches snapping and the sound was getting louder heading straight for me. Whatever it was stopped before it broke out of the woods. Have no idea what it was and don't want to know. All I thought was I was about to be in one of those beef jerky commercials with sasquatch drop kicking me out of the river.


----------



## catmando

HOUSE said:


> That's the best one yet!


40 power pro w/40 floro sure can take some abuse.


----------



## imalt

catmando said:


> 40 power pro w/40 floro sure can take some abuse.


What color jig do the manatees like?


----------



## zuelkek

On a family vacation in Florida, we came across some guys catching monstrous groupers off of a low bridge, like 150 pound fish. They were using 200lb test monofilament line. I was about nine yrs old and asked for some of the line because I thought it was cool. One fellow had about 30 yards of it all tangled up in a nest and he let me have that. I took it home and unraveled it, took about three hours to figure it out. 

We had a pond nearby, in the middle of a cornfield, that had a few lunker largemouths in it. We could see them now and then down in the water, sometime with their fins breaking the surface, occasionally jumping. I wasn't enough of a fisherman yet to catch one the regular way, but I had a pretty tough little lemonwood bow that I knew how to use. I drilled a hole in an arrow, threaded about twenty feet of that stretchy 200lb test monofilament through it, tied it to the bow, and went hunting bass. I sighted one just sitting there outside of some cattails--more than 20 feet away. I drew a bead on him, and let the arrow fly. It ran out of line, stretched, twanged, turned around, and came straight back at my head as fast as I had sent it out! The arrow grazed my temple, cut my ear, and stuck in a tree about five feet behind me. That was my one and only attempt at homemade bowfishing!


----------



## rustyfish

I can't believe it took that long to get a bigfoot story.


----------



## catmando

imalt said:


> What color jig do the manatees like?


It was a bucktail green shad spro jig.


----------



## High Def

I've ran into some guy and his buddies **** hunting in those woods off of st rt 4. Now I know those howls I hear down there, aren't his **** dogs.


----------



## farleybucks

Maybe not the scariest, but the craziest...I was at a campground in TN fishing for catfish at night while hanging out by the fire. Their was a large island about 50 yards out from where I was fishing in this cove and I start hearing something swimming out in the cove and without great night vision because I was sitting next to the fire I couldn't tell what it was. A few seconds later my line starting taking off...I went to grab my rod to set the hook and by the time I grabbed it I could see a nice sized deer climb up on a bank about 20 yard from me...he had either my hook or line tied up on him! I grabbed my pocket knife as fast as I could and cut the line...I figured a game warden wouldn't allow a deer taken down by rod and reel since it was out of season!


----------



## sbeetz

farleybucks said:


> Maybe not the scariest, but the craziest...I was at a campground in TN fishing for catfish at night while hanging out by the fire. Their was a large island about 50 yards out from where I was fishing in this cove and I start hearing something swimming out in the cove and without great night vision because I was sitting next to the fire I couldn't tell what it was. A few seconds later my line starting taking off...I went to grab my rod to set the hook and by the time I grabbed it I could see a nice sized deer climb up on a bank about 20 yard from me...he had either my hook or line tied up on him! I grabbed my pocket knife as fast as I could and cut the line...I figured a game warden wouldn't allow a deer taken down by rod and reel since it was out of season!


I don't know about that. My brother caught a deer at (I think) Winton Woods, the game warden came and put the deer down. My brothers dad now has that deer on his wall.


----------



## rustyfish

sbeetz said:


> I don't know about that. My brother caught a deer at (I think) Winton Woods, the game warden came and put the deer down. My brothers dad now has that deer on his wall.


Three questions. How, why, and why.


----------



## sbeetz

rustyfish said:


> Three questions. How, why, and why.


Lol, I don't remember all the details. I know him and his dad were fishing, I know the deer got in his line. I am pretty sure the deer had a previous injury. And if that happened to me I know I would get it mounted. Its an amazing story piece.


----------



## Tom 513

a few years back, I took my wife and 12yr old grandson out to paint creek, we rented a little pontoon boat and tryed our luck at cats, my grandson who gets board fishing deadline, decided he would continue to cast his trebble hook loaded with big chicken liver, I was on the opposite side of the boat with my back to him, when I felt something gooey and wet smack my cheek right below my eye, I quickley grabbed it out of reaction and it was his chicken liver loaded trebble hook stuck in my cheek! Im glad I caught it before he casted and tore a piece of my face off! that was scary at the time but we laugh about it now.


----------



## dstiner86

Tom 513 said:


> a few years back, I took my wife and 12yr old grandson out to paint creek, we rented a little pontoon boat and tryed our luck at cats, my grandson who gets board fishing deadline, decided he would continue to cast his trebble hook loaded with big chicken liver, I was on the opposite side of the boat with my back to him, when I felt something gooey and wet smack my cheek right below my eye, I quickley grabbed it out of reaction and it was his chicken liver loaded trebble hook stuck in my cheek! Im glad I caught it before he casted and tore a piece of my face off! that was scary at the time but we laugh about it now.


Your story made my laugh not because you about lost your face but because I'd been there with chicken liver in the face.. A buddy tried a long cast with some he just slapped on well i was looking the wrong direction and caught liver just under the eye..no hooks lucky but that smell of chicken liver baking in the sun lingered by nose the whole day

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mean Morone

I've got a million of them. Well maybe not a million, but enough to write a book! The latest scary thing happened just last fall. I was wading a small creek for smallies. I had just landed a nice smallie on a topwater lure and was taking a picture of it at the waters edge when I heard the leaves crunching. I stop and look and sure enough, here comes two deer. They have their tails up and start to come across the creek right where I'm standing. As soon as they see me they freeze. They slowly turned and went straight away from me and disappeared. My first thought was, what was pushing them up the creek, so I stood there for a minute and just waited. I thought maybe it was coyotes. Everything had settled down and was very quiet. I still stood there waiting to see if anything would come up the creek bank. Then I heard leaves crunching. It didn't sound right though. It was slow and steady. I keep looking and then all of a sudden I see it. There are still plenty of bushes along the bank, but I can see a pair of jeans walking toward me. Then he stops. All I can see through the bushes are the jeans and his two hands hanging down by his side. He had gloves on and he just stood there looking at me. I never saw his face. I almost said something to him but decided to wait. I never took my eyes off of him and he slowly started to take a few steps backward, keeping his eye on me. He then very slowly turned and walked back up the creek the way he came from. I kept fishing and worked my way up stream. The very next hole I came too had something very odd. There was a place just inside the tree line that had a spot that had obviously just been used. There was a patch of ground that was clean of any plant growth and had a chair sitting on it. I thought that was odd. Not the typical hunting technique. I kept going and came to the next fishing hole. On up on the bank next to the water I see something. I go up to see what it was and its a 5 gallon bucket of bloody water. Now I'm freaked out. I keep telling myself it is all in my head and that it is just a hunter. But where did he go? I made it back to my car in record time. All the way back I thought I was being watched. Very freaky.


----------



## trailbreaker

while at miami white water i thought i heard a banjo


----------



## Matulemj

A Yeti once tracked me. Luckily, I escaped. Here's proof.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

trailbreaker said:


> while at miami white water i thought i heard a banjo


theres something wrong with hearing a banjo?


----------



## catmando

Matulemj said:


> A Yeti once tracked me. Luckily, I escaped. Here's proof.
> 
> View attachment 73719
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


looks like you dropped your joint.:S


----------



## FL-boy

Got a couple. First. I was 10 and had just moved to FL from IN. My grandparents had a place in the water and I fished it every day. Well, for 3 or 4 days in a row this "mackerel" had been sitting in one spot not moving. I threw everything I had at it day after day and got no reaction. It was by an old fallen-in dock and on the last day I threw a lute at it and it got stuck on some wood right next to it. I thought "this thing hasn't moved in days, I'm getting my lure back!" So I got in and started wading. Right about then my older (FL native) cousin runs down yelling for me to get out of the water! Turns out my "mackerel" was a bedding barracuda and I was like 3 ft from its nest...
Second is fish related though not fishing. Was walking Ft Myers beach with some friends and we'd had either a cold snap or red tide, not sure. Either way there was a big fish kill and there were tons of baby bonnet-head sharks floating right off the beach. Like any teenagers would do, we grabbed some dead sharks and chased the tourist kids. I saw a bigger one floating so I went for it. Grabbed it by the tail and as soon as its head came out of the water it started going nuts! I just held it as far from my body as I could...but thinking "now what the hell do I do?" So, I chucked it like a lawn dart away from shore and ran towards shore like a little girl. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> theres something wrong with hearing a banjo?


When the next sound is someone telling you to squeel like a pig, then yes. The banjo is like Jaws music, nothin' good comes after it

Mr. A


----------



## Misdirection

Mr. A said:


> When the next sound is someone telling you to squeel like a pig, then yes. The banjo is like Jaws music, nothin' good comes after it
> 
> Mr. A


He may be a good 20 years too young to get that one...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

A long time ago on my first fishing/camping trip with my Dad when I was young. We were fishing in Northern Ontario out in the middle of nowhere. We found an Island to set up our camp. On the island we found someone's hunting cabin that was surrounded by sheets of plywood laying on the ground with 4 inch nails sticking up every 2-4 inches apart. That should have been our first clue that sleeping in a tent might not have been the best idea at the location. In the middle of the night my Dad hears something big walking around our camp site. It was a bear! It was sniffing around most likely looking for food. It got so close as it was sniffing around that it was pushing its nose around the base of our tent. I guess it was lucky that I was asleep because if Iknew what was happening I would have probably freaked out and who know what that Bear would have done. But the story has a happy ending as the bear finally left us along and early in the morning we packed up our camp site and got back to the water. On that same trip I caught my first Northern Pike. It was a 36 incher on my little Mickey Mouse fishing rod!


----------



## Dizzy

Not so much scary but spooky. Last fall I was bank fishing down on the Ohio River and the fog rolled in pretty thick. I could hear a couple of tows going by me but I couldn't see them, not even the lights on the tug on one of them. The other I could just barely see a faint glow. 

Years back at the upper dam in Hamilton a dude strung out on something kept bugging me and friend for a cigarette. At one point he tried to sneak up behind us and swipe one from my tackle box so we finally ran him off. You can never tell what some tweaker is going to do next so it was pretty intense.


----------



## trailbreaker

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> theres something wrong with hearing a banjo?


it's an inside joke also about the loveland frogmen


----------



## imalt

Matulemj said:


> A Yeti once tracked me. Luckily, I escaped. Here's proof.
> 
> View attachment 73719
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have always wondered of all the bigfoot prints that I have created at random river points how many people saw them and freaked out. I have to do something to entertain myself after a day of getting skunked.


----------



## Nubes

I was too young and drunk to realize how much danger we were actually in. I was in my early 20's and a bunch of us went down to Reelfoot lake for a nice weekend of fishing and drinking. My buddy and I head out for a day of fishing in a jon boat with a 5 or 10 hp motor. We're drinking and slaying huge crappie all day when we start to head back but by this time we wandered pretty far out there and the winds are blowing pretty steady at 25+ mph and anyone who has been on reelfoot knows what im talking about when the wind picks up. My buddy heald the throttle down full blast while stearing directly into the 6ft+ waves, I had to hold down the bow and that was like trying to hold onto a bucking bronco, Im half drunk having a blast! Hooting and hollering the whole time like Im barebacking a bronco and hypothermia is about to set in because this was early spring and the water was still pretty cold, especially in those winds! We were taking on too much water and had to slow down a couple of times to bale the water out. By the time we got back, I was soaked, freezing and the boat was leaning from all the water sitting in it. We actually had to eventually follow the coast line instead of cutting straight across because it got too dangerous. I remember the lady at the palce we were staying was really mad at us because they almost called rescue to go find us. Evidently a couple of boats did get turned over that day from what we heard. I realize now the danger we were in but back then that was some of the most fun I'd had in a while!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Mr. A said:


> When the next sound is someone telling you to squeel like a pig, then yes. The banjo is like Jaws music, nothin' good comes after it
> 
> Mr. A


i think i got that one. that doesnt sound good,


----------



## Jackfish

 Saturday Bay  Lac La Croix  Boundary Waters MN - July 2001

Im back. Six years previous we had a run in with an experienced camp bear here, but no other campsites in this area, so this is it. This time around we have a full group of 9 people, and we have a group meeting to talk about this site & all the precautions that we need to take. Ropes & pulley system so good King Kong couldnt get to it, all food extra bagged in Ziplocs to cut down on odor, no fish cleaned anywhere close to camp, all toothpaste, chapstick, etc. hung in food pack. 

So why are we back? The first time around we were dumb, and the bear was smart  we were hoping to at least be on a level playing field this time. Great water  endless wed beds  lots of large hungry pike  huge smallmouth. Fishing doesnt get much better.

I had an epic battle with the largest smallmouth of my life  which won the fight on its 4th jump. It had been raining on an off all day  the fishing was awesome. Only ½ the group was on the water (due to the rain). I head into the tent to get some dry clothes on  plop down on my therma-rest & hear a sound that is very out of place. A crunchy sound. No  I cant be. Wrapperscrumbs Nic you ****** idiot, what did you do? I scream.

In a perfectly calm voice he answers what are you talking about? I was frantically cleaning out the tent. You ate in the tent, why would you possibly do that I continue. Well, it was raining, what did you expect us to do?

so much for the advantage on intelligence  I thought to myself.

The really fun part of this is that we have 2 girls in the group, (3 if you include my idiot buddy who was afraid to eat in the rain), both of which would freak out if they understood the situation. 

Night rolls in. I heard it. Those noises you cant be sure you heard, that are no longer there when you focus on them. Silent just long enough to think it was my imagination, then, another crack of a twig or branch.

I had done my homework. Camp bears dont like people, and avoid your camp once they realize you are in it. They will check to see if they can reach your food packs  but make some noise, they go away. These are blacks, not grizzly. Nothing to fear here, move along. I have scared off numerous bears over the years, never had an issue with them. Except 6 years ago at this site a bear camp into our camp in daylight, with people sitting in our tents, and dragged our food pack away from under our noses  thats bold. Stupid on our part yes, but very bold in its part. Six years is a long time, cant still be our bear right? 

So I grab my bear mace, check to make sure my trusty Buck is strapped to my waist, and unzip the tent door. 

From the other tent you alright out there  yup, just going to walk around a bit and make some noise.

A single flashlight beam in the middle of night in the deep woods. Im stomping around and making as much noise as I can without alerting the women to the fact Im trying to scare off either a bear or my imagination.

As the flashlight beam took in the area, I saw.something out of the corner of my eye. It looked almost like a reflection of eyes, like one may see from a cat when driving at night. But it couldnt be, too high up. I shine the flashlight back that direction to take a closer look and.

My heart stopped. It was eyes. But they were way, way too high up. Thirty, forty yards from me? I could see a faint outline, and those terrifying eyes. I had time to realize that (a) the Buck knife in my hand felt like a toothpick (b) that all I couldnt recall what distance I am supposed to fire bear mace at and (c) I was an idiot for not having a stronger flashlight on me. Just standing there watching me, and me watching it. Was it standing still hoping I wouldnt see it? Was it deciding if it should charge me? Why hadnt it fled before I saw it? Make some noise, they run away  that how it works, expect this one. How can it be that big?

I was frozen in place, the proverbial deer in the headlights. 

At some point (it felt like an eternity) I remembered to breathe. With air came an internal call to action. I unholster the bear mace, and start making noise again. The other tent calls out everything good?. I can barely find my voice but answer back no, I have a situation here. The commotion of that tent plus my own must have been enough  the faint outline shifts, then the eyes are gone, swallowed by the shadows of north woods.

No sleep that night. We broke camp early and I havent seen Saturday Bay since. I now have over 20 boundary waters trips under my belt, and that one will always stick with me.


----------



## imalt

Jackfish said:


>  Saturday Bay  Lac La Croix  Boundary Waters MN - July 2001
> 
> Im back. Six years previous we had a run in with an experienced camp bear here, but no other campsites in this area, so this is it. This time around we have a full group of 9 people, and we have a group meeting to talk about this site & all the precautions that we need to take. Ropes & pulley system so good King Kong couldnt get to it, all food extra bagged in Ziplocs to cut down on odor, no fish cleaned anywhere close to camp, all toothpaste, chapstick, etc. hung in food pack.
> 
> So why are we back? The first time around we were dumb, and the bear was smart  we were hoping to at least be on a level playing field this time. Great water  endless wed beds  lots of large hungry pike  huge smallmouth. Fishing doesnt get much better.
> 
> I had an epic battle with the largest smallmouth of my life  which won the fight on its 4th jump. It had been raining on an off all day  the fishing was awesome. Only ½ the group was on the water (due to the rain). I head into the tent to get some dry clothes on  plop down on my therma-rest & hear a sound that is very out of place. A crunchy sound. No  I cant be. Wrapperscrumbs Nic you ****** idiot, what did you do? I scream.
> 
> In a perfectly calm voice he answers what are you talking about? I was frantically cleaning out the tent. You ate in the tent, why would you possibly do that I continue. Well, it was raining, what did you expect us to do?
> 
> so much for the advantage on intelligence  I thought to myself.
> 
> The really fun part of this is that we have 2 girls in the group, (3 if you include my idiot buddy who was afraid to eat in the rain), both of which would freak out if they understood the situation.
> 
> Night rolls in. I heard it. Those noises you cant be sure you heard, that are no longer there when you focus on them. Silent just long enough to think it was my imagination, then, another crack of a twig or branch.
> 
> I had done my homework. Camp bears dont like people, and avoid your camp once they realize you are in it. They will check to see if they can reach your food packs  but make some noise, they go away. These are blacks, not grizzly. Nothing to fear here, move along. I have scared off numerous bears over the years, never had an issue with them. Except 6 years ago at this site a bear camp into our camp in daylight, with people sitting in our tents, and dragged our food pack away from under our noses  thats bold. Stupid on our part yes, but very bold in its part. Six years is a long time, cant still be our bear right?
> 
> So I grab my bear mace, check to make sure my trusty Buck is strapped to my waist, and unzip the tent door.
> 
> From the other tent you alright out there  yup, just going to walk around a bit and make some noise.
> 
> A single flashlight beam in the middle of night in the deep woods. Im stomping around and making as much noise as I can without alerting the women to the fact Im trying to scare off either a bear or my imagination.
> 
> As the flashlight beam took in the area, I saw.something out of the corner of my eye. It looked almost like a reflection of eyes, like one may see from a cat when driving at night. But it couldnt be, too high up. I shine the flashlight back that direction to take a closer look and.
> 
> My heart stopped. It was eyes. But they were way, way too high up. Thirty, forty yards from me? I could see a faint outline, and those terrifying eyes. I had time to realize that (a) the Buck knife in my hand felt like a toothpick (b) that all I couldnt recall what distance I am supposed to fire bear mace at and (c) I was an idiot for not having a stronger flashlight on me. Just standing there watching me, and me watching it. Was it standing still hoping I wouldnt see it? Was it deciding if it should charge me? Why hadnt it fled before I saw it? Make some noise, they run away  that how it works, expect this one. How can it be that big?
> 
> I was frozen in place, the proverbial deer in the headlights.
> 
> At some point (it felt like an eternity) I remembered to breathe. With air came an internal call to action. I unholster the bear mace, and start making noise again. The other tent calls out everything good?. I can barely find my voice but answer back no, I have a situation here. The commotion of that tent plus my own must have been enough  the faint outline shifts, then the eyes are gone, swallowed by the shadows of north woods.
> 
> No sleep that night. We broke camp early and I havent seen Saturday Bay since. I now have over 20 boundary waters trips under my belt, and that one will always stick with me.


So you left us hanging huge bear or squatch story? I bet you had to change your underwear after that.


----------



## Bazzin05

imalt said:


> So you left us hanging huge bear or squatch story? I bet you had to change your underwear after that.


Considering the joint in the squatch footprint photo above and no mention of a funny smell or small orange glow in Jackfishs story I would guess a bear. It's ovbious all squatches are potheads.


----------



## Jackfish

It was an very oversized black bear - up to this point in time I was under the impression that the average MN black bear was about 230lbs. What I didn't understand at that time was how big a difference "average" and "big" are. There are blacks pushing over 650lbs -

http://www.wday.com/event/article/id/10413/publisher_ID/30/ 

No clue how big my bear was, but it was ALOT bigger than average.


----------



## imalt

Bazzin05 said:


> Considering the joint in the squatch footprint photo above and no mention of a funny smell or small orange glow in Jackfishs story I would guess a bear. It's ovbious all squatches are potheads.


Damn I missed the joint in the picture. No wonder bigfoot is always in the woods he is harvesting his cash crop.


----------



## Matulemj

imalt said:


> Damn I missed the joint in the picture. No wonder bigfoot is always in the woods he is harvesting his cash crop.


Ha! That's not a joint, it's a rock and not even the special kind you can smoke either!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish fry

You did hear a banjo!!!!


----------



## fish fry

and a violin and a guitar and a harmonica


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

my dad told me that you run, he should know i guess, he is 68 after all.


----------



## SamiFish

wading in the LMR and looking down to see what just bumped your leg to see baby water mocs swimmin' around your legs - not fun. thankfully stayed still and nothin' happened


----------



## catmando

Only 3 venomous, or poisonous, snakes in Ohio. These are the Eastern timber rattlesnake, northern copperhead, and the massasauga rattlesnake.


----------



## Misdirection

catmando said:


> Only 3 venomous, or poisonous, snakes in Ohio. These are the Eastern timber rattlesnake, northern copperhead, and the massasauga rattlesnake.


And all three when encountered should perish as a result of acute high speed lead poisoning!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

The key with Ohios poisonous water snakes is- close your eyes and scream/sing the "I'm a little tea pot" song as loud as you can. Then that snake will not be able to kill you. I know it sounds stupid but it work every time. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

Ah, you guys beat me to it. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper30j

Mean Morone said:


> I've got a million of them. Well maybe not a million, but enough to write a book! The latest scary thing happened just last fall. I was wading a small creek for smallies. I had just landed a nice smallie on a topwater lure and was taking a picture of it at the waters edge when I heard the leaves crunching. I stop and look and sure enough, here comes two deer. They have their tails up and start to come across the creek right where I'm standing. As soon as they see me they freeze. They slowly turned and went straight away from me and disappeared. My first thought was, what was pushing them up the creek, so I stood there for a minute and just waited. I thought maybe it was coyotes. Everything had settled down and was very quiet. I still stood there waiting to see if anything would come up the creek bank. Then I heard leaves crunching. It didn't sound right though. It was slow and steady. I keep looking and then all of a sudden I see it. There are still plenty of bushes along the bank, but I can see a pair of jeans walking toward me. Then he stops. All I can see through the bushes are the jeans and his two hands hanging down by his side. He had gloves on and he just stood there looking at me. I never saw his face. I almost said something to him but decided to wait. I never took my eyes off of him and he slowly started to take a few steps backward, keeping his eye on me. He then very slowly turned and walked back up the creek the way he came from. I kept fishing and worked my way up stream. The very next hole I came too had something very odd. There was a place just inside the tree line that had a spot that had obviously just been used. There was a patch of ground that was clean of any plant growth and had a chair sitting on it. I thought that was odd. Not the typical hunting technique. I kept going and came to the next fishing hole. On up on the bank next to the water I see something. I go up to see what it was and its a 5 gallon bucket of bloody water. Now I'm freaked out. I keep telling myself it is all in my head and that it is just a hunter. But where did he go? I made it back to my car in record time. All the way back I thought I was being watched. Very freaky.


this gave me chills...


----------



## catmando

viper30j said:


> this gave me chills...


Baiting for coyotes?


----------



## wrastlnfeesh

I have to say these are some pretty awesome stories. The one about the KKK dude, the other about the freaky dude watching from the bushes are some eerie events. Some of those snake encounters were pretty crazy as well, especially the 6' monster eating the fish then coming after the cat-fishermen. On the other hand, the rock that looked like the joint in the squatch story and the story of my dude coming across Reelfoot in a 6' swell had my laughing hysterically. They were all great. Awesome thread.


----------



## Flathead King 06

One more that I forgot to mention... 

It has been some years ago, something like 15-17 years. I was just 8-10 years old and we used to go squirrel hunting a lot with my uncle. We had permission on a set of woods we nicknamed "Booger Woods" due to all the weird stuff we would see. This woods was near a small development of houses which must have housed a cult of some sorts. We used to go into the woods and see all kinds of stuff like pentagrams drawn on trees, burnt candles and even one time we walked in to find a pet/animal hanging from a tree skinned (last time we ever went in them) But we never went in before daylight as you never knew if you would run across one of these people nor did you know what they were capable of. My dad and uncle always went to the land owner and let them know what was going on, but being an older guy, he didn't care other than always saying "@#[email protected] teenagers..."

My uncle and my dad never gave it much attention thinking we have firearms no one will mess with us, and it was the best squirrel hunting place we have ever had permission to hunt. So anyways, we went in one morning and it was pretty good daylight but it was really foggy... kinda that eery feeling that send chills up the back of your neck evertime you hear something and cant see it. We make it about half way back into the woods as to where we are headed and we start hearing branches breaking... didn't think too much as it could be deer moving through. Finally we make it to a small clearing where a power line clearing had been cut and the fog has begun to lift some, enough to see about 50yds out... still couldnt see the tree tops but good enough to make stuff out on the ground. Then we hear it... this paralyzing shrill/shreek... almost like a rabbit squeal but no way a rabbit could produce this much sound. Everyone just pauses and looks at one another (and believe me we all turned white!) Here I am only about 10 years old and I am ready to get the heck out of there and then you have my dad and uncle who are scared stupid, but won't admitt it and want know what it was, so we start easing toward where we heard it and all the sudden some branches break and a LOUD thud, as if something fell from a tree... again we all freeze and just start looking. All the sudden this figure appears from the fog cutting across the clearing going toward the way we came from. I have no clue what it was, but my best recolection is it was someone dressed in a black chicken costume... had wings and just took off like someone lit a fire under it running on two legs. I know that sounds like "come on dude really..." but I still to this day can see the very event happening. 

As I sit here typing this I still get chills and goose bumps, but to sit and actually think it had to be a person... nothing else it could be... Needless to say we left in a hurry and didnt return for a few weeks... and then next trip was finding that hanging anminal. That was our last trip there, never been back.


----------



## RELAYER3

30 years ago we were floating French ck in crawford county pa. and came across a decomposed body without a head tangled in blown down tree along the waters edge.Called state police they came and turned out it was a little girl that fell in and was swepped away because of high water,not spooky or scary but really sickening.


----------



## imalt

Flathead King 06 said:


> One more that I forgot to mention...
> 
> It has been some years ago, something like 15-17 years. I was just 8-10 years old and we used to go squirrel hunting a lot with my uncle. We had permission on a set of woods we nicknamed "Booger Woods" due to all the weird stuff we would see. This woods was near a small development of houses which must have housed a cult of some sorts. We used to go into the woods and see all kinds of stuff like pentagrams drawn on trees, burnt candles and even one time we walked in to find a pet/animal hanging from a tree skinned (last time we ever went in them) But we never went in before daylight as you never knew if you would run across one of these people nor did you know what they were capable of. My dad and uncle always went to the land owner and let them know what was going on, but being an older guy, he didn't care other than always saying "@#[email protected] teenagers..."
> 
> My uncle and my dad never gave it much attention thinking we have firearms no one will mess with us, and it was the best squirrel hunting place we have ever had permission to hunt. So anyways, we went in one morning and it was pretty good daylight but it was really foggy... kinda that eery feeling that send chills up the back of your neck evertime you hear something and cant see it. We make it about half way back into the woods as to where we are headed and we start hearing branches breaking... didn't think too much as it could be deer moving through. Finally we make it to a small clearing where a power line clearing had been cut and the fog has begun to lift some, enough to see about 50yds out... still couldnt see the tree tops but good enough to make stuff out on the ground. Then we hear it... this paralyzing shrill/shreek... almost like a rabbit squeal but no way a rabbit could produce this much sound. Everyone just pauses and looks at one another (and believe me we all turned white!) Here I am only about 10 years old and I am ready to get the heck out of there and then you have my dad and uncle who are scared stupid, but won't admitt it and want know what it was, so we start easing toward where we heard it and all the sudden some branches break and a LOUD thud, as if something fell from a tree... again we all freeze and just start looking. All the sudden this figure appears from the fog cutting across the clearing going toward the way we came from. I have no clue what it was, but my best recolection is it was someone dressed in a black chicken costume... had wings and just took off like someone lit a fire under it running on two legs. I know that sounds like "come on dude really..." but I still to this day can see the very event happening.
> 
> As I sit here typing this I still get chills and goose bumps, but to sit and actually think it had to be a person... nothing else it could be... Needless to say we left in a hurry and didnt return for a few weeks... and then next trip was finding that hanging anminal. That was our last trip there, never been back.


I think it is funny the giant black chicken wasn't enough to scare you guys away.


----------



## Flathead King 06

imalt said:


> I think it is funny the giant black chicken wasn't enough to scare you guys away.


My whole family is from KY, so when you get southern boys on a piece of land where it's loaded with squirrels... you could shoot one them and they would still come back. I never did like that place, game me the creeps!


----------



## kingofamberley

Flathead King 06 said:


> My whole family is from KY, so when you get southern boys on a piece of land where it's loaded with squirrels... you could shoot one them and they would still come back. I never did like that place, game me the creeps!


Sounds like you stumbled across some Cthulhu cult where they were summoning strange creatures that look like giant black chickens... Or maybe it was an ostrich.


----------



## cheezemm2

For all of a kayaks glory, it does put you "close" to nature at times. Other weather and animal stories included too (short versions)

1) Kamikazee Candian Geese that have taken a paddle to the head while flying at my kayak...yes full flight

2) Dipping your hand in the water and hearing the loud hiss of a 30lb snapper floating right beside your kayak

3) Torpedo Grass Carp

4) Beavers surfacing next to your yak, then smacking their tails when you can't see them (get wet and soil yourself, best of both worlds!)

5) Being underway to get out of a thunderstorm only having to slow down for the nickel size hail pelting you in the forehead

6) Barge wakes combined with strong winds and being able to reach out to the side of boat and stick your hand in the wave (gulp!) beside you while underway

*7) Lightning in a pop up thunderstorm that made Salt Fork Marina look like something out of the 70's on acid during a crash derby (many people literally tying boats off and fleeing to their vehicles because lightning was so close) As I jumped into the truck a bolt discharged in the distance and my hand got a jolt! After the storm was over, many peeved boat owners as starters on I/O were under water. I ran the bilge for 30 mins as water was just below floor level from the rain! Thankfully had an outboard...think this was either 2011 or 2012. Scared the heck out of me...*

8) Coming home from fishing...Very foggy night, see a car with its hazards on, I'm about 50' behind it. Hazards go off and the car pulls into a driveway. 16 at the time, doing about 50mph I just keep driving. HUGE AND I MEAN HUGE OMINOUS shadow passes overhead. I slam on the brakes and get out of the car. A tree had fallen across the road in a storm early that night roughly about 1' to 2' above the top of my car. Someone had cut it off the road by the next morning.

9) Owl trying to attack my dad's truck. Looked like a log coming through the windshield...could see the claw and beak impact in the top of the cab. Brand new truck, he was angry and didn't believe the marks were from a bird. Thought we were off roading...

10) Fishing in Egypt Valley (enough said)


----------



## crazypoultry

cheezemm2 said:


> 10) Fishing in Egypt Valley (enough said)


I drove through there not too long ago. Seemed creepy at the time. Wife googled when we got home. I'd really like to hear these stories


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## High Def

What'S Egypt Valley?


----------



## cheezemm2

It's an area near Piedmont/Morristown/Henrysburg in East Central or Southeast Ohio. It's a beautiful area, but has a historied past (ghost stories) and its fair share of crazy things. I fished there 15-25 years ago and came upon sword circles, wiccan stuff, and fished in very public places where individuals have told me they were game wardens and I was trespassing. I know for a fact these were not game wardens. Google it with "ghost stories" and you'll get the creepy, folklore stuff, but I just found the place to be odd, period. I'm a Belmont county native...so I'm allowed to say these things!


----------



## crazypoultry

Not a Belmont native but that place did have a really weird feel to it. I had no idea it even existed till we ended up there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish

catmando said:


> Only 3 venomous, or poisonous, snakes in Ohio. These are the Eastern timber rattlesnake, northern copperhead, and the massasauga rattlesnake.


I have to confess ignorance about exact snakes - it was rattle-snake lookin (we have lots of those back home in CA) and it was in the water. I could say "water moccasin" popped in my head at that point, but it was really even less specific/rationale and involved a lot of four-letter words.

I'll try the teapot thing next time though and let you know how it goes


----------



## rustyfish

Big second on kayaks and beavers. I was cat fishing from the kayak tonight and was having some beaver issues. I know they are there so when the whale tailing started I was not surprised. 

But he was braver than last year. Started swimming right past me. Then started circling the kayak. At one point came right at me, dove under the kayak and came right back up on the other side. I bet it would take him half a second to get in the kayak and I don't need any visitors that can chew through a tree. It was late and cold so I packed up and headed out. And yep he followed me out. And unless there were 5 of them beavers are about 10 times faster than my kayak. There were tail splashes everywhere. I felt like I was being hunted. Maybe he was just lonely.

Northern water snake. They look more like rattle snakes and copper heads. Not venomous but they are mean and pack a decent bite. They can get big, I have caught some huge ones on turtle jugs baited with fish.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin

Besides being chased away by an alligator and run ins with snakes , once my nephew and i were fishing a large pond back in the woods in a small boat when these drunks who were camping back there and shooting at beer bottles started shooting at us. They were laughing and carrying on as we could hear and see bullets hitting the water around us , glancing off the water and flying off in another direction. We just hunkered down behind the side of the boat the best we could until the boat drifted out of their line of sight. The boat only had a trolling motor and the battery was pretty dead so we were just sitting ducks out there drifting. Pretty scary when you can hear the gunfire and see bullets skipping off the water around you and you cant even go anywhere. We were about a hundred yards away from them and around a bend when we beached the boat and ran for the car. I drove until I spotted the first policeman and told him what happend. They went back there and arrested the guys for drunk and disorderly and shooting firearms under the influence.


----------



## deltaoscar

rustyfish said:


> And yep he followed me out.


Sounds like he escorted you off the property.


----------



## dstiner86

rustyfish said:


> Big second on kayaks and beavers. I was cat fishing from the kayak tonight and was having some beaver issues.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


man i always have beaver issues when im out fishing. Seems like the second i get out my phones starts getting blown up wanting to know when ill be done fishing.... Oh.. Wait nm i read the rest of what you said.. Wrong beaver..oops.. .. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd

I was fishing the licking river in mid summer.out of nowhere a bad storm came up fast before i could get anywhere near the truck.sharp lightning,high winds,and pouring rain.i heard a noise of this limb breaking looked up and seen this limb the size of my leg coming down at me (the same time my wife screaming).i barely got out of the way as it plunged into the water!that one would have done some damage to my big hard head!we got back to the truck little shaken but ok.another time we were fishing/wadding in the Cherokee river.this big snake (not shure what it was) swam right past me and was heading strait for my buddy down stream.he had his back to it so i shouted snake was heading his way.unlike me,he is deathly afraid of snakes so the sound alone scared the heck out of him!but when he turned and seen the snake,he tried to get out of the way but that snake kept heading strait toward him lol! it literally tried climbing up his waders,so he started whacking at it with his fishing rod.i was bent over with laughter as he splashed around trying to hold the snake off! finally it went under the water,and he retreated to the bank.i stopped laughing long enough to coax him back in the water and it ended up being a good trip down that river.


----------



## Fishaholic69

Went out on my neighbors boat. We are heading out to open water and his engine stalls. The waves started pushing us towards the break wall. Another boat sees this and comes to help and we throw him a rope and his engine stalls too! Now we are both heading towards the break wall!!! Needless to say we ended up smashing into the wall a few times until we could get a anchor caught enough to pull us away from it. Same with the other boat. Then out of nowhere our boat just starts up and we tossed the other guys a rope and pulled their boat back to the boat launch. We both called it a day after that and even tho we never met each other before we all met up at my neighbors afterwords to drink a few beers!!! At least both boats survived to fish another day!


----------



## Mr. A

dstiner86 said:


> man i always have beaver issues when im out fishing. Seems like the second i get out my phones starts getting blown up wanting to know when ill be done fishing.... Oh.. Wait nm i read the rest of what you said.. Wrong beaver..oops.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+100, me too brother. My best beaver treats my cell phone like a wireless leash! I keep telling her that calling me while I'm fishing is gonna cost me a cell phone one day....

Mr. A


----------



## James F

Fishaholic,That's a strange way to meet people! Glad it all worked out.:C


----------

